# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  کدام دانشگاه نفت بهتره؟

## amirradix

سلام 

تو دانشگاه نفت ها  کدوم بهترن؟؟؟؟(تو ایران)

----------


## Mahmoodi__M.20

> سلام 
> 
> تو دانشگاه نفت ها  کدوم بهترن؟؟؟؟(تو ایران)


بهتون اطلاع میدم.

----------

